# Standard R33 GTR colours



## Spud (Apr 16, 2003)

Excuse me if I'm being blind, but can anyone tell me, or point me to somewhere, that lists all the standard colours for the R33GTR over the years (limited editions aside)?

I read about them somewhere but now I have no idea where...

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

95-96 Light Silver(KL0)
96- Sonic Silver(KR4)
Dark Gray(KN6)
Midnight Purple(LP2)
Deep Marine Blue(BN6)
White(QM1)
Black(GV1)
Active Red(AR2)


----------



## Spud (Apr 16, 2003)

cheers graham

i'm guessing the dark grey ones are rare? or is it that no one else likes them??? never seen one in the metal, and no one on here seems to have one...


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

The R33 GTR I've got up for sale is Dark Grey 
And yes I think they're pretty rare over here.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

There are two shades of Red I believe...

The 1998 shade is certainly different to the 1995


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Colours: GTR32-GTR34*

Hi,

[BNR32]
KH2 : Gun Grey Metallic
KG1 : Jet Silver Metallic
TH1 : Dark Blue Pearl
AH3 : Read Pearl Metallic
732 : Black Pearl Metallic
326 : Cristal White
KL0 : Spark Silver Metallic

[BCNR33]
AN0 : Super Clear Red
BN6 : Deep Marine Blue
KH3 : Black
KL0 : Spark Silver
KN6 : Dark Grey Pearl
LP2 : Midnight Purple
QM1 : White
BT2 : Champion Blue
KP4 : Sonic Silver
AR1 : Super Clear Red II

[BNR34]
TV2 : Bayside Blue
QM1 : White
KR4 : Sonic Silver
KV2 : Athlete Silver
GV1 : Black Pearl
AR2 : Active Red
EV1 : Lightning Yellow
LV4 : Midnight Purple II
LX0 : Midnight Purple III
WV2 : Sparkling Silver
QX1 : White Pearl
EY0 : Silica Breath (quite not sure about spelling)
JW0 : Millennium Jade

I hope it helps

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Spud (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info everyone, much appreciated.

Mark: your car looks superb, if it was totally standard (one of my requirements I'm afraid) I would be in there like a shot!!!  

Spud


----------

